
Android Internals: Vol I. (made free by author after “Vault7” leak) - noch
http://newandroidbook.com/
======
aciliketcap
I was about to post this, then I searched and it was already posted.

The author says the book was being illegally distributed by a CIA agent and
then Wikileaks and that you can't trust their copies because it may include
PDF zero days. But he is another security guy so, can we really trust his
copy?

I just downloaded and started reading anyway :) I think it looks pretty fun. A
nice complementary book besides Karim Yagmour's Embedded Android.

You can also buy the original one if you want to have info on Marshmallow and
Nougat. Or you can wait until files of another intelligence agency is dumped
on the internet :)

